# Flexible chimney cleaning rods?



## Shari (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry - meant to post the the hearthroom.


----------



## Shari (Sep 25, 2010)

I did a search and can't find what I'm looking for:  Somewhere on the list there was a discussion about 'flexible cleaning rods'.  I think they "clicked" together instead of screwed together.  Can anyone point out either that thread or a url link?

We have the fiberglass rods which we used when we had the fireplace but now we need some type of rod that has 'flex' in order to flex enough to go through the lined chimney damper.

Any help appreciated!

Shari


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2010)

Actually, this is more of a gear question.:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/44040/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/27931/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/7545/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/5166/


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2010)

Are you looking for the SootEater?
http://www.sooteater.com/chimney/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/31911/


----------



## Shari (Sep 25, 2010)

No, it's not the SootEater but what I'm looking for may have been discussed in one of the same threads as the SootEater.

I don't have a T on my install so I have to take the top off my Oslo and then vacuum out any crud that falls during a cleaning.  I am determined to be able to do this myself and my though was the more flexible that first 3 or 4 feet (attached to the brush) the better off I would be in cleaning the 45 degree connect through the damper area.

The only other thing I can remember about the post I'm looking for was the rods 'clicked' together versus screwing together.

Shari


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm, I would think the Sooteater would be a good solution, but it sounds like you have a specific product in mind. IIRC, you asked last year about the same rods.  Did the pro-flex not fit the bill?

http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5RU-PF-34-3&source=froogle&kw=5RU-PF-34-3


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe it was this (I read about it in the Gear forum, but don't remember the thread name):

http://www.amazon.com/Gardus-RCH-205-Chimney-Cleaning-System/dp/B0010H5JXA

(Oops, I just re-read the Amazon description and the Gardus is also called the Sooteater).


----------



## Shari (Sep 25, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Hmm, I would think the Sooteater would be a good solution, but it sounds like you have a specific product in mind. IIRC, you asked last year about the same rods.  Did the pro-flex not fit the bill?
> 
> http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5RU-PF-34-3&source=froogle&kw=5RU-PF-34-3



BeGreen,

That's it!  Last year I was in the 'planning stage' this year I am in the 'installed stage'.  

Thanks so much for the link!

Shari


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 26, 2010)

You can retrofit threaded rods with buttonlock connectors but it's pricey.

http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5CO-60165


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like Rutland came out with these.

http://www.rutland.com/resources.php


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 26, 2010)

I got fiber glass flex rods at Lowes years ago that will bend  90° but they screw together. My advice is to use rubber gloves with them cause after awhile you can get fiber glass slivers from them.


----------

